# Bison Loin Roast going in today



## mattparliament (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey everybody, long time reader, never do a post but I thought I'd share this one today.  A couple years back I got a bison here in Montana, still working on getting it all ate!  I have a small loin roast that I'll be smoking today, it's brining at the moment, I'll put a rub on it and we'll see what happens!  I plan on smoking it this afternoon until the internal temp is 130-135.  I don't plan on wrapping it with bacon as I want the surface to get a bark on it.  Any tips before I get started?


----------



## BC Buck (Dec 21, 2019)

If anything like venison, I like to inject right before putting on smoker. Your lucky im not a neighbor or I would be swing buy to try a taste.


----------



## BC Buck (Dec 21, 2019)

Also with 135 IT you wont get much bark without doing a reverse sear. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mattparliament (Dec 21, 2019)

good point, all the more reason to not cover it up with pork belly, need all the surface area possible with the shorter cooking time


----------



## mattparliament (Dec 22, 2019)

I got distracted by a football game and it went to 140.  This piece of loin I had labeled for the crockpot, now I know why, it was at the intersection of three muscles so after rinsing and drying I wrapped it up with some baking string.  Turned out great!  Basically like smoked prime rib, easy and good!


----------



## UGAsmokin (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks a little under cooked but I know nothing about Bison.


----------



## BC Buck (Dec 23, 2019)

You had me when you said it looks like prime rib. Thats the way I like my meats!


----------

